# Computer mouse



## Alejanders (May 9, 2011)

That mouse been made just for test. Can I or not to make something big and mechanical.

It's a donor - Logitech MX 200.






The base. Oal verneer, 4mm.





Top part. Made from two scales of amazakoue and redwood verneer between its.





Top part from inside. Zebrano stripes is a button springs.
Middle crossbar - wheel holder.






And mouse after finishing and assembly.



















Bottom view.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 9, 2011)

Awesome!!!!   
Get some laser engraving and you will have something that should make you some money...  I can see Steampunker's spending $100 or more for a Wood Mouse...


----------



## rkimery (May 9, 2011)

Wow!  Cool idea!


----------



## Finatic (May 9, 2011)

Very Kool, Indeed!! That's thinking outside the box.


----------



## GoodTurns (May 9, 2011)

very nice.  my brother makes hard drive covers from woods...make a nice combo   (hard drives about 10 posts down   http://www.facebook.com/bpcustomwoodworks  )


----------



## BSea (May 9, 2011)

Ok, now that's cool.  I may have to dig up an old mouse & do one of my own.  

BTW, my wife thinks I'm so smart coming up with all these "Original" ideas.  :wink:


----------



## bobjackson (May 9, 2011)

What a great idea and super job.


----------



## Rob73 (May 9, 2011)

Very nice - I told my father years ago he should make specialty items like this and wood computer cases.  I did little market research at the time and there was only one guy creating wood computer cases and they were a pretty penny but he had some fans..  Corporate clients it looked like mostly so you probably would have a nice little niche market to sell those too.  Holz suggestion with some laser engraving me a nice 'personalize' option as well.   

Looks great. Good luck with them.


----------



## nava1uni (May 9, 2011)

Really nice and you must be a magical thinker.


----------



## Akula (May 9, 2011)

used to make them (and keyboards) many years ago, at first they were great then slowly people just kept their plastic stuff

then again, I used to make a lot of custom builds on computers...got really fancy, sides cutout, plexiglass installed, led lights and fans...now people don't spend on custom stuff and just order the shelf items...I could not compete with them in costs

Your mouse looks good and you will enjoy it every time you use it.


----------



## David Keller (May 9, 2011)

That's fantastic!  This one goes in the inspiration file(That's the file where I put things and then pass them off as my own at a later time:biggrin.


----------



## navycop (May 10, 2011)

Looks great. I would of never been able to get the scroll wheel and laser holes to line up..


----------



## Johnny westbrook (May 10, 2011)

Great job


----------



## ahoiberg (May 11, 2011)

you gotta be kidding me! that is stellar! nice work.


----------



## mountainrocker (May 12, 2011)

Love it!! Great job


----------



## TerryDowning (May 13, 2011)

Here is a photo of the original mouse prototype (In wood also!)
http://www.businessweek.com/1999/99_04/art04/bw0437.jpg


----------

